

Show HN: Low Cost Online Dev Bootcamp (Mentored Learning) - bjpless
https://www.enginehere.com/

======
richsin
This is a really interesting platform for learning to code online. I was part
of the pre-launch class learning Python.

To be able to live code with the instructor, to see his/her face and going
one-on-one with the webcam seems to be the closest thing to an actual
classroom.

Hours are good too if you want to learn while keeping your day job.

